

Tile5, HTML5+JS lib for building maps, tiles, googlemaps style widgets - mars
http://www.tile5.org/

======
DamonOehlman
Hey Guys,

Absolutely happy to answer any questions or listen to any suggestions you have
for the library. I'm going to work on a short presentation outlining "Why
Tile5" which goes into why I have built Tile5. Most people are probably
rightly asking as to why the world needs another mapping API, and I certainly
think I can answer that...

Cheers, Damon.

~~~
mars
hey damon,

i know this is a bit off topic, but is it allowed to use the 3rd party maps
(bing, google, ...) without the watermark?

best, markus

ps: 3 thumbs up for the great work!

